# Goal setting to help motivation.



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I needs a good kick in the arse! 

I'm a dreamer and not a doer these days. There is this one race I want to do. I was thinking maybe if I have a rabbit to chase it will help motivate me to move forward and off the couch.

I ride my trainer a few times a week and pretend I'm an elite racer crossing the finish line to pump me up...(lol). I always feel good after but I still don't have the balls to go out and ride in the cold. I get down on myself for that.

Life circumstances have gotten me into a really bad place but, now it's time to turn things around. I would like to become the person I once was when I was younger. Full of life, hopes and dreams. I even want to go back to school.

I was reading this article about racing. It really doesn't matter where you place. Just showing up makes you a winner because think about all the people who are still home in bed. Well that's not exactly how it was written but, you can get the point.

Can the second half of life really be better sometimes?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Absolutely. I can only speak for myself, but for me, it is all about where I am when faced with choices. I decided some time ago I was going to focus on trying to say yes to everything rather than start from no, and then have to work that to a yes. If you start with a yes in your heart instead of a no, your whole world view is changed for the better.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds good. I was told once to just go out with friends even if they are doing things that bore me. I tried it and was pleasantly surprised how much fun I had.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome thread topic. I hope it gets some traction, 'cuz I need motivation.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

For me, I scheduled "stretch" events that I wanted to take part in months in advance. These were things that I wasn't necessarily in shape to do when I scheduled thme, but knew I'd have to get into shape to partake in. For me, it was better to schedule these events to do with friends. Peer pressure helped from there.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I learned early on in life that in order for me to be happy I have to have something to look forward to. It can be a race, a weekend trip, a concert or cultural event... doesn't really matter as long as it is something I enjoy, it is on the calendar and I am committed to it. Stuff like that really keeps me looking forward and makes the daily grind bearable.

I read a while ago that the biggest boost that people get out of a planned vacation isn't actually going on vacation. It is the anticipation that improves their mood and makes them happier. It certainly works for me. 

Find a race that looks fun, maybe one that is run on some trails you've never ridden. Pay your fee, make the commitment to go no matter what and show up. It will make your rides between now and then feel like they matter, will give you a reason to get off the couch and you get a sense of accomplishment when you cross the finish line. Keep doing stuff like that and you will have plenty of great tales to tell to the folks in the nursing home


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle dear. What you need is a stick with some chocolatey goodness tied to the end, hanging out in front of you while you ride.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I like finding a race that's long enough that just finishing is a challenge. Then you worry much less about going fast, and tend to enjoy the ride more.

I do like having that goal out there as a motivational carrot.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The second half of life can be better if you want it to be.


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't count on motivation. Motivation comes and goes. Discipline is what you should rely on. When motivation says 'I really don't want to', discipline says 'GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GO!'


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

xray_ed said:


> Don't count on motivation. Motivation comes and goes. Discipline is what you should rely on. When motivation says 'I really don't want to', discipline says 'GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GO!'


Awesome!

Is this "Discipline" available in pill form?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Crankout said:


> The second half of life can be better if you want it to be.


Yes I want the 2nd half to be better!



xray_ed said:


> Don't count on motivation. Motivation comes and goes. Discipline is what you should rely on. When motivation says 'I really don't want to', discipline says 'GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GO!'


The only problem is the word Discipline has a bad connotation. Not a fun word.



Ericmopar said:


> Fuzzle dear. What you need is a stick with some chocolatey goodness tied to the end, hanging out in front of you while you ride.


Eric Mopar you are going to get me into bad habits! Chocolate is not what I need these days.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Eric Mopar you are going to get me into bad habits! Chocolate is not what I need these days.


You're right...
Almond Roca is better!!!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Trainer? Just say no. Not my cup of tea. Or my idea of biking. Too cold? Here in MA, just drink a big cup of HTFU. Fleece, wool, fat bike, studded tires or all of the above. Get out and do something. Hike, ski, snowshoe, dog walk etc. Make a list of what you want to do, what you want to change. WRITE it down. Race? good goal. Make a list to do one thing this week or month. Back to too cold. Just need some warm clothes. Get on bike and pedal. With someone else. For me, I look forward to my summer bike tours and the planning of them.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Fuzzle, If I remember right we have similar past experience when it comes to health. The biggest thing I gained from that was to know that every day is a gift, live life now, there may not be tomorrow. So if there is race you want to do, go do it. I used to not do things because I always thought I was to busy with "important" stuff to do. No more, get out it and do it whatever it is. My big thing this year is a single track tour from Telluride to Durango with my brother. 

Get er done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

The only problem is the word Discipline has a bad connotation. Not a fun word.

I guess I should have said SELF discipline. You could also use the term that the esteemed leeboth used: HTFU. It's the same thing.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

joeduda said:


> Fuzzle, If I remember right we have similar past experience when it comes to health. The biggest thing I gained from that was to know that every day is a gift, live life now, there may not be tomorrow. So if there is race you want to do, go do it. I used to not do things because I always thought I was to busy with "important" stuff to do. No more, get out it and do it whatever it is. My big thing this year is a single track tour from Telluride to Durango with my brother.
> 
> Get er done!!:thumbsup:


Glad you popped by! I was seriously just thinking about you. Since I started this thread I've come down with some medication side effects again. So it's not just motivation anymore. As I mentioned before the symptoms of the tapering is not linear so just when you think it's getting better (which it was for a long time) you can get slammed.

Good news is I'm almost done with the stuff but unfortunately the symptoms can stick around.

This throws a wrench into everything. I guess I should have started a how do you ride when you feel like crap all the time thread but, that would be to whiney...lol!

I'm super excited for you bro!!! The trip sounds amazing. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics. If your old like all of us you can post them here .


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

:lol: yup, I'm old. Things will get better day by day, the riding only made it better for me and was a huge part of my recovery. Lots of days where I didn't feel like getting out but made myself do it and never once regretted it afterwards. Easier said then done for sure, and we all have different circumstances. Wishing you the best, enter that race now and force your hand! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ladmo, I like this, "I was going to focus on trying to say yes to everything rather than start from no". I'll give it a try.

Different things work for different people, but here are a few things that are working for me:
- I have a coach and have made sticking to the plan he prescribes a priority - no excuses. There are many times I wouldn't have gone out if I didn't have this and there are no times that I regretted going riding when I didn't feel like it.
- I try to make each workout as much fun as I can. Since I'm not a fan of the trainer, I use it as a last resort. I've invested in some cold-weather riding gear and have enjoyed riding in a variety of weather (the hardest thing is getting out there - once I'm riding, it's fun).
- I do a few races or events so I have goals. I just signed up for a bike/kayak/run triathlon and I don't run and I haven't kayaked in years, but it's a short one and it looks like fun, and I have 6 weeks to get ready. It will mix things up for me a bit and provide variety.
- Peer pressure/riding buddies are great.
- If I have a set-back (i.e. injury or sickness), I try to focus on healing and getting better and staying involved in the biking community. For example, when I broke my face last November (orbital and nose), I went to a race that I had planned to do but couldn't, cheered on my friends, took pictures, got a whole lot of sympathy, and had a great time. I also gave myself permission to rest guilt-free (I called it power-resting) as it was part of my job, which was to heal.

It's hard to get out of a rut. I know myself and I can get into one, so I do what I can to try to avoid falling into one.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

joeduda said:


> :lol: yup, I'm old. Things will get better day by day, the riding only made it better for me and was a huge part of my recovery. Lots of days where I didn't feel like getting out but made myself do it and never once regretted it afterwards. Easier said then done for sure, and we all have different circumstances. Wishing you the best, enter that race now and force your hand! Let us know how it goes.


It's true we all have different circumstances. Not sure what I can do from one day to the next. I'm happy to be upright and vertical today. Yesterday I went for a short run. Tomorrow who knows? Life is good so I'm not going to complain anymore .


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

miatagal96 said:


> Ladmo, I like this, "I was going to focus on trying to say yes to everything rather than start from no". I'll give it a try.
> 
> Different things work for different people, but here are a few things that are working for me:
> - I have a coach and have made sticking to the plan he prescribes a priority - no excuses. There are many times I wouldn't have gone out if I didn't have this and there are no times that I regretted going riding when I didn't feel like it.
> ...


You are very lucky to have a coach! I'm hoping to be able to get one for my son. He's a talented kid. For me it would be a big waste...lol! I'll stick to s beating the shite out of myself mentally for being lazy...ha ha!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Fuzzle - never say a coach would be a big waste for you. I don't have any special talent or ability and I've learned a lot and improved much. If you get a coach for your kid, you'll learn a lot from him as well (although kids can be pushed harder and need less recovery time than we do).

I heard an interesting story on the radio last night from someone who was doing research on middle age. They said as we grow up, we have goals: finish school, find a mate, have kids, buy a house, etc. When we hit middle age, we get into a rut because we don't have goals anymore - many of us are just living day today working our jobs and raising kids (if we have them). We don't have goals, and that can put us in a rut. This particular researcher interviewed a 50+ cyclist who inspired her to get into cycling and ultimately compete in time trials. She started from nothing. She said it changed her life. It's all about setting goals that inspire you. The goal doesn't have to be something big - one person set a goal to learn to play the flute. My goal when I hired a coach was to get faster so I could be more compatible riding with my husband - it worked and now we ride together as opposed to him riding ahead and waiting.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice job miatagal96!!!

Good advice. Were you listeing to the woman on NPR? I think I heard the same thing.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I still say Almond Roca tied to the end of a stick, which is tied to your stem, will motivate anyone anywhere... 
It can cause balance problems when you keep reaching for it though.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know the OP's back story but: Am I the only one that feels if you need motivation to do some recreational activity...maybe that something is not for you?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

After minutes and uncountable dollars of development, I introduce the Ericmopar motivational device.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Ericmopar, apply for a government grant to further the development of this revolutionary device.
It's good for a couple million at least.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep Fuzzle - I was listening to the woman on NPR.

Ericmopar - patent it now!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Success motivates

Failure doesn't


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I always knew Ericmopar was a genius!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

jeffscott said:


> Success motivates
> 
> Failure doesn't


Total BS. I would argue that Failure is more of a motivator to do better.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

joeduda said:


> Total BS. I would argue that Failure is more of a motivator to do better.


Yup that is why most people end up doing something they are good at....and have fun doing it.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> Success motivates
> 
> Failure doesn't


So by that argument I should stick to eating Cheetos, drinking beer and watching midget porn... 0% failure rate....


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> Yup that is why most people end up doing something they are good at....and have fun doing it.


How do you measure your own success so you know you are good?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> How do you measure your own success so you know you are good?


ya, I think most would have a different opinion of what success means, some may say money, some freedom, etc. And if you asked a random group of people if they liked their job and were happy doing it, I bet most would say no.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bunnykiller said:


> So by that argument I should stick to eating Cheetos, drinking beer and watching midget porn... 0% failure rate....


Nope that would equal 100% failure rate.

I leave it to you to create your own goals for success.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Fuzzle said:


> How do you measure your own success so you know you are good?


I monitor my weight and fitness level..

I create realistic goals that I tend mostly to achieve.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

joeduda said:


> ya, I think most would have a different opinion of what success means, some may say money, some freedom, etc. And if you asked a random group of people if they liked their job and were happy doing it, I bet most would say no.


Success does not imply a milestone....success implies successful improvement

Goals should be within reach and achievable, and still meaningful


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

For example

Someone with particularly bad knees, should probably not set a goal of running a marathon....

Without an intermeidate goal of improving knee function. Once the knees have been improved enough or perhaps replaced then a new goal might be to run a 5 k.

Or alternatively a goal of biking 60 k could be set.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> I monitor my weight and fitness level..
> 
> I create realistic goals that I tend mostly to achieve.


I have had set backs and issues that require me to re-achieve some of my fitness goals.

I now have a goal of preventing setbacks....that is more difficult but doable.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> I have had set backs and issues that require me to re-achieve some of my fitness goals.
> 
> I now have a goal of preventing setbacks....that is more difficult but doable.


Makes sense. I have to constantly reset goals because i'm in recovery mode.

Sometimes people really want to achieve a goal such as learning to ski. They can get frustrated because the learning curve can be extremely difficult. They may not be having fun because they lack natural ability. So they want to give up and think they are no good at it. Should they just give up, when at some point get to a place where they can enjoy themselves on the slopes?

That's my only argument. Sometimes people get frustrated and need a little push not to give up. Kids especially. Giving up can effect kids effect for the rest of their lives.

That's where help and support to stay motivated come in.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

joeduda said:


> ya, I think most would have a different opinion of what success means, some may say money, some freedom, etc. And if you asked a random group of people if they liked their job and were happy doing it, I bet most would say no.


To me being good means doing your best everyday and being kind to yourself and others.

I don't think about success. I'm happiest when I'm not focusing on the negative. Enjoying what makes me feel good and accepting the reality of the things I don't like.

I feel freedom when I don't focus on myself and money. Not that I don't like nice things however, volunteering and giving of myself to others brings me the most happiness.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe this?


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

The real question I always have to ask myself is "do I really want this; really?" I read an article, in Singletracks I think, that expressed the idea that lots of people say "I am going to do _______. " Then put in a half assed attempt at doing it and were surprised when they weren't successful. So when ever I say I am going to do something I ask myself that question. Most of the time nowadays it has to do with climbing a hill and I have come to the understanding that it is OK every once in a while to say, No I really don't want this.

You might try something else. Volunteer; help someone who also really needs it. Start a new job; I started a new career at 57. Didn't start riding mountain bikes till I was 58. And by all means go back to school; it is the best way to learn how to learn.

To quote Ken Venturi "I don't believe you have to be better than everybody else. I believe you have to be better than you ever though you could be." And my dear, you can be, if you really want it.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I think in terms of directions rather than goals.

I don't see any point in imposing deadlines on myself, yet somehow I usually end up where I wanted, and if I don't it's because I thought that whatever interrupted the process was better fun. I reckon its one of the great perspectives age has brought me.

ie you don't have to go straight up and over the mountain to get to the other side.

This is especially the case on bike rides where I'll set off in one direction and find an interesting trail and go off on that instead - I'm kind of notorious for it - but serendipity usually occurs.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

SlimL said:


> The real question I always have to ask myself is "do I really want this; really?" I read an article, in Singletracks I think, that expressed the idea that lots of people say "I am going to do _______. " Then put in a half assed attempt at doing it and were surprised when they weren't successful. So when ever I say I am going to do something I ask myself that question. Most of the time nowadays it has to do with climbing a hill and I have come to the understanding that it is OK every once in a while to say, No I really don't want this.
> 
> You might try something else. Volunteer; help someone who also really needs it. Start a new job; I started a new career at 57. Didn't start riding mountain bikes till I was 58. And by all means go back to school; it is the best way to learn how to learn.
> 
> To quote Ken Venturi "I don't believe you have to be better than everybody else. I believe you have to be better than you ever though you could be." And my dear, you can be, if you really want it.


I like what you are saying a lot . I asked myself that question. I'm 52 and started riding when I was 22. It made me happy and changed myself. You can say in some ways saved my life.

I did a bit of road/MTB racing. I didn't do to bad however I had to ask myself at some point do I want to race? I had some coaching from a friend who was an Ex. Pro. He seemed to think I was a talented rider with a lot of potential. Not that I was going to be Marianne Berglund...lol! I just wanted to become a solid cat 2 racer.

At that time I didn't have the confidence to push myself past my anaerobic thresh hold and was pulling out of training rides when I could have hung. I couldn't deal with the nerves on race day. Even when I was in contention to place or medal I would freak and let off the gas. I was afraid to attack or hold my place up front because success scared me.

I kick myself once in a while. I knew I wanted it and if I had the help maybe it would have changed things. In the end it was my own responsibility and there are more important things in life.

My friend was their to help me see what I can accomplish. When he moved away I was really bummed and cried for a few days.

So I agree that deep down in our wise mind as I like to call we know I know I still love to ride. Just in rut and really depressed. So I made this thread.

I can ride, volunteer and go back to school. We all have different circumstances and past life experiences which affect the way we deal with stress.

I do manage to exercise and stay fit. I just feel guilty leaving my kid to go ride. I am VERY sensitive to cold so I just hit the trainer. I have the motivation to sit there for an hour and suffer because I want to be the best I can be. Since I'm older and wiser I think I can tap into something I couldn't when I was a young rider. I want to go for it but more on a easy fun scale and nothing grand. Maybe that will change and I will push farther.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Velobike said:


> I think in terms of directions rather than goals.
> 
> I don't see any point in imposing deadlines on myself, yet somehow I usually end up where I wanted, and if I don't it's because I thought that whatever interrupted the process was better fun. I reckon its one of the great perspectives age has brought me.
> 
> ...


Right on!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, and one more thing. There are more women riders now. Beautiful badass ladies of all ages kicking ass and shredding the DH. They really intimidate me...lol! So maybe I'm stick to lunch and shopping after all .


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> ...I am VERY sensitive to cold so I just hit the trainer.


IMHO the key to staying warm is layers and waterproof. For me, a breathable membrane is great but what lets water out is going to let heat out. So when it's cold out I prefer "totally utterly waterproof" Then just ride up to your level of comfortable. If you want to go harder take off a layer. There are plenty of books and articles on it. I have spent an entire lifetime keeping my cold blooded wife warm. The Northface stuff for a baselayer is my favorite. Then a 100 weight fleece and maybe a jersey. Then the rain coat, maybe.

Ride Harder. 85% MHR and up.

Good Luck my dear, you are worth it!


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

joeduda said:


> Total BS. I would argue that Failure is more of a motivator to do better.


Only if you see it as a beginning, not an end.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

SlimL said:


> IMHO the key to staying warm is layers and waterproof. For me, a breathable membrane is great but what lets water out is going to let heat out. So when it's cold out I prefer "totally utterly waterproof" Then just ride up to your level of comfortable. If you want to go harder take off a layer. There are plenty of books and articles on it. I have spent an entire lifetime keeping my cold blooded wife warm. The Northface stuff for a baselayer is my favorite. Then a 100 weight fleece and maybe a jersey. Then the rain coat, maybe.
> 
> Ride Harder. 85% MHR and up.
> 
> Good Luck my dear, you are worth it!


You're a very sweet guy . I may head out on the tandem with hubby.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 61 and have no desire to race but an insane driven attitude to go faster. Because I live on a 24 mile long beach and I'm into my second year of fat biking, it dawned on me that I should be able to get from one end to the other in 2 hours....with timing of tides, improvement of equipment, and much better fitness. So three goals motivate. Make the bike better (like messing with gearing and running bald tires), observing tides/weather and picking the right time, and tracking my fitness, cardio, cadence, speed to observe improvement and exercise for improvement (managing intervals against endurance). End result is that by this summer I'll make that run and own it. Every ride I have small goals that fit into bigger goals. Every day I roll out on the sand is a victory. The small goals coupled with the isolation, solitude, and sheer beauty of the beach are an intoxicating combination. I guard against riding myself into exhaustion.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Jseis said:


> View attachment 1059755
> 
> 
> I'm 61 and have no desire to race but an insane driven attitude to go faster. Because I live on a 24 mile long beach and I'm into my second year of fat biking, it dawned on me that I should be able to get from one end to the other in 2 hours....with timing of tides, improvement of equipment, and much better fitness. So three goals motivate. Make the bike better (like messing with gearing and running bald tires), observing tides/weather and picking the right time, and tracking my fitness, cardio, cadence, speed to observe improvement and exercise for improvement (managing intervals against endurance). End result is that by this summer I'll make that run and own it. Every ride I have small goals that fit into bigger goals. Every day I roll out on the sand is a victory. The small goals coupled with the isolation, solitude, and sheer beauty of the beach are an intoxicating combination. I guard against riding myself into exhaustion.


I like the idea of small goals fitting into bigger goals. I like riding trails that I can't always clean. Everytime I make it is a goal achieved. And every time I ride a section that used to give me fits I rejoice that I have conquered that section and look for the next one to work on. Went out and rode one of my favorite trails, TapeWorm today. Had some extra time before work so I went back and sessioned a section I call the Bain of My Existence. Still only can make it about half the time but that's better then 10%. A little goal in a bigger one, cleaning all of TapeWorm. I Like It!


----------

